# Upgraded the fleet today



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Damn


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Now that is a Toro I would consider buying. Curious, what does a mower like that cost, if you will forgive me being gauche?

200 acres to mow. Yeah.... Bet you can hear the song birds singing just before you fire those bad boys up.

Those are some fine pieces of machinery right there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Now that is a Toro I would consider buying. Curious, what does a mower like that cost, if you will forgive me being gauche?
> 
> 200 acres to mow. Yeah.... Bet you can hear the song birds singing just before you fire those bad boys up.
> 
> Those are some fine pieces of machinery right there. Thanks for sharing!


North of $30k for each unit. Fairway units are in the $60k range. Rough units can run into the $90s. This aint no hobby!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, that is an especially nice machine.

You can tell how precise the machining is and how fine the metal surfaces are.

It just screams quality. The only thing screaming louder would be my wallet, and then my wife...!


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Why slick tyres?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Yeah, that is an especially nice machine.
> 
> You can tell how precise the machining is and how fine the metal surfaces are.
> 
> It just screams quality. The only thing screaming louder would be my wallet, and then my wife...!


They are great machines, second to none imo. I've demoed them all, but toro always came out on top.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

twolf said:


> Why slick tyres?


Because the only thing these will mow are putting surfaces. Can't have treads running across the greens 7-9 times a week.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


>


  :lol:

Sweet machines. I miss my seat time on those.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Buy a greens mower, or a new Camaro or Mustang.

Buy a fairway unit, or a supercharged Camaro, or Corvette coupe.

Buy a rough unit, or a supercharged Corvette, well equipped.

Wow, lot of money so people can whack and chase golf balls around....


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice! Pretty sure I'd love working on a golf course!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

What are the specs on a rough mower vs fairway? I would have expected it to be the other way around...closer the cut higher the price? Unless of course cutting area is much larger w rough mower.

.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> What are the specs on a rough mower vs fairway? I would have expected it to be the other way around...closer the cut higher the price? Unless of course cutting area is much larger w rough mower.
> 
> .


https://www.toro.com/en/sports-fields-municipalities/rotary-mowers/groundsmaster-4500-d - got this last year (have 3 now) but it has a 55hp turbo-diesel engine.

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/fairway-mowers/6700a-precisioncut-fairway-mower/ - got one of these last year, too (big capital expense budget last year). 27hp - both tier 4 diesel, both have roughly a 100" cut


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

One day I'd just like to ride for a long time on one of those. It would be like Forrest Gump. "Since I was a gozillionaire. I cut that grass fo free."


----------

